# Alexanderwerk Grinder Plates



## motocrash (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a #7 grinder and have struck out finding plates.I have one that has .18 ~3/16 holes and marked as thus in pic to follow.
7 on upper left
4 1/2 upper right
Zico bottom center

Plate dimensions:
2.255 Diameter
.28 Thick
.325 center hole
I am looking for larger holed plates as it would be easier and produce a better product to grind first with a larger plate.Any help would be appreciated.

Bill


----------



## motocrash (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## oddegan (Dec 11, 2017)

I had the same problem with my old #7. I never found any other plates that were any good so I ended up just machining my own out of what I'm pretty sure was some 1/4 inch 4041SS bar stock. They've never rusted.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 11, 2017)

oddegan said:


> I had the same problem with my old #7. I never found any other plates that were any good so I ended up just machining my own out of what I'm pretty sure was some 1/4 inch 4041SS bar stock. They've never rusted.


Yeah,It's a great grinder.German steel baby! Maybe the plate I have will have to suffice,after all if you could choose only 1 plate I guess this would be it...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 11, 2017)

Mine might be a little more common.. 
1936 or close Universal grinder.. I don't think I have but 1plate.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 11, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Mine might be a little more common..
> 1936 or close Universal grinder.. I don't think I have but 1plate.


Wanna make some fresh brats soon for freezing. I've got the DT's. Gotta find a good basic recipe,nothing too fancy.
As I said if you could only choose one plate this 3/16 would be it.Tally Ho!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 11, 2017)

Mine is more like medium.. people used it for making sandwich spreads with leftover ham or roast.
Is what I remember. Was my grandparents.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 11, 2017)

What's medium... 1/4" holes?


----------



## tropics (Dec 12, 2017)

You could probably go to Cabelas,BassPro,Gander Mnt.
Bring it with you 
Richie


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 12, 2017)

Try Smokehouse Chef. I just got replacements for mine. They have most all on the market or can make it for you.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...usechef.com/&usg=AOvVaw2Jd2IvasiFWNoEGQfoBxdI

HT


----------



## motocrash (Dec 12, 2017)

tropics said:


> You could probably go to Cabelas,BassPro,Gander Mnt.
> Bring it with you
> Richie


Thanks Richie,unfortunately I have none of those near me.We had a Gander Mtn but it closed.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 12, 2017)

hoity toit said:


> Try Smokehouse Chef. I just got replacements for mine. They have most all on the market or can make it for you.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwin3tnxnIXYAhVI6iYKHSGoCLAQFggqMAA&url=http://smokehousechef.com/&usg=AOvVaw2Jd2IvasiFWNoEGQfoBxdI
> 
> HT


Thanks hoity,I hit them up.I'll see what they have to say.....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 12, 2017)

motocrash said:


> What's medium... 1/4" holes?


Not sure .. corse medium and fine is all people call the 3 basic plates.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 12, 2017)

Looking at the site hoity posted they have: 1/8,3/16,1/4,3/8,1/2 for most grinders but mine:(
I have an email into them.


----------

